# Biken in und um Neumarkt



## Wenkman (7. Januar 2005)

Guten Morgen,

erstmal an alle noch ein gesundes Neues, falls noch nicht gewünscht.

Ich bin am Samstag in Neumarkt und will dann ein bischen biken gehen, wollte mal wissen ob jemand einen guten Streckentipp für mich hat.

Thanx für den einen oder anderen Tipp.

Bis denne
Ciao Wenkman


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo Marco,

hey, Dich gibt's ja auch noch, lange nichts gehört von Dir. Wünsche Dir jedenfalls auch ein gesundes neues Jahr. 
Ich bin tatsächlich grad am überlegen übers WE nach Nürnberg zu kommen und am Samstag die Klamm zu fahren. Wetter soll ja super werden (13° Sonne  ). Hier in den Alpen hats leider schon jede Menge Schnee und auf den Isar-Trails kann man sich höchstens noch ne Fango-Packung holen. Viel Spaß in Neumarkt.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (7. Januar 2005)

Hi Marco,

hab auch scho gedacht, Du gehst garnimmer biken   
In der Neumarkter Ecke kenn ich mich eigentlich garnicht so wirklich aus. Wennst aber mal wieder Lust auf ne Runde hier in unserer Ecke hast, gib einfach bescheid   

Grüße
Volker


----------



## karstenenh (7. Januar 2005)

Hi Wenkman,

bin am Mittwoch von Nürnberg nach Neumarkt gefahren und heute wieder zurück. Kann Dir den Dillberg allerwärmsten empfehlen. War vor Jahren mal meine Standardstrecke. Von Holzheim über den Berliner Ring den linken Fahrweg bis auf die Höhe, dann links in den Wald rein und immer dem Rotpunkt-Gelbstrich folgen. Der Weg führt über die Heinzbürg bzw. Schloßberg und dann mehr oder weniger auf dem Kamm bis Dillberg. Von dort kannst am Sender vorbei die Waldautobahn ein Stück in den Wald fahren und den ersten Trail rechts nehmen. Der führt nach Großvoggenhof. Von da kannst Du auf der Straße über Kleinvoggenhof und Hausheim an den alten Kanal und wieder nach Neumarkt, oder Du fährst wieder auf den Dillberg rauf, Straße und Waldautobahn, und genau den Rotpunkt-Gelbstrich, den Du hochgefahren bist, wieder runter. 7,5 km Downhill über schöne Trails mit einem Steigungsstück von ca 500 metern, wo es wieder zur Heinbürg hochgeht. 

Viel Spaß
Karsten


----------



## Wenkman (10. Januar 2005)

Guten Morgen Jungs,

Tachjen Tom, Hi Volker, yepp mich gibts auch noch. Hab jetzt schon länger keine Ausfahrten mit meinem Bike mehr unternommen. Meistens keine Zeit. Ihr als alte VWA-Veteranen wißt ja von was ich spreche... )

Mir gehts prima und ich versuche jetzt wieder mehr zu biken, denn im Sommer ist es soweit, dann gehe auch ich in die Abschlußprüfung.

Danke für Deinen Streckentipp Karsten, hab ich leider zu spät gelesen, hab daheim schon wieder Probleme mit meinem DSL. Aber hört sich gut an was Du da schreibst, werde das das nächste mal probieren. Ich bin am Samstag unterhalb von Neumarkt etwas rumgedüst, Velburg(?), Freystadt etc. War schon okay und das Wetter war prima. Wegen mir kanns jetzt bei 12 Grad und Sonne so bleiben, damit die Bike-Saison wieder losgehen kann.

Also, bis vielleicht demnächst mal zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.
Wünsche alles gute und nen guten Wochenstart.

Ciao Marco


----------



## krasse-banny911 (16. Januar 2005)

Dillberg ist wirklich genial zum biken. Kannst auch mal den Buchberg ausprobieren. Da gibt´s mehrere Möglichkeiten wie Du fahren kannst. Z.B. die Asphaltstraße hoch, am Parkplatz vorbei, irgendwann kommt rechts mal ein schöner Pfad. Ist aber ein bißchen versteckt; müßte der Fuchsweg sein, bin mir aber bezüglich des Namens nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## joker78 (13. März 2008)

Ja Best of Weg am Buchberg Fuchsweg is aber links rum besser gruß Team Alutech


----------



## Berty_Fox (16. August 2010)

Hallo, entschuldigung, dass ich so nen alten Thread wieder aufmache, aber ich bin nächste Woche (23.-29. August) in Freystadt und wollte fragen, ob jemand Lust und Zeit hat, mit mir (15) bischen Biken zu gehen.

Vorzugsweise Trails


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. August 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Komme aus dem Raum Seubersdorf und bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trails (Dietfurt, Breitenbrunn, Parsberg, Velburg, Lupburg...)!

Wenn Ihr da gute Stecken kennt, dann her damit... 

Gruß


----------

